# Mark Forum as read button now returns me back to parent forum



## Lindeloef (Dec 7, 2014)

THe Mark Forum as read button now returns me back to parent forum. So for example if I do it in the Meta forum I end up in the Meta - Forums About Forums section. It is a bit irritating.

EDIT: Even worse, if you double click that speech bubble thing in front of the forums to mark everything in it as read you also end up in the parent forum.

Only the "Mark Forums Read" at the bottom is still the same.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2014)

Erm.  I've never used the mark forum read button. I didn't even know there was one!  Where is it?


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 9, 2014)

in the "Forum Tools" Dropdown menu (next to the search drop down)


----------

